# Magic Calmer??



## charlotte24 (26 July 2009)

I have a TB who finds going out to Dressage comps very exciting. She is well behaved but during the test she gets very fizzy and constantly wants to canter.

We have seen the Naf product Magic Calm which is supposed to be good for this problem. 

Does anyone use it?

I dont intend to use it constantly at comps as after her first few she settles down and behaves.

Please let me know you opinions...

Thanks


----------



## MardyMare (26 July 2009)

I have the same problem and will watch your post with interest.  I have tried Magic, Magcalm, Stacalm, Magna Feed, Oxyshot, Karma - the only one that I could notice a difference with was the Magcalm but I somehow think you wont know till you try it.  An expensive exercise I know but it seems what works for some doesnt necessarily work for others. I have discovered my mares problem is the fact she is on her own.  SHe will warm up brilliantly as there are other horses around but enter at A and it all goes pear shaped.   Same at home if other horses in the school she is fine - if they leave she becomes impossible.  Good luck in your quest to find the right calmer


----------



## FestiveSpirit (26 July 2009)

I tried Magic calmer for my TB and it had no effect on him at all - neither did Oxyshot  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I use Equine America So Kalm and find it brilliant, but it really is just trial and error to find the one which works for your horse unfortunately


----------



## cheekycharley (26 July 2009)

I used magic calmer a few weeks ago for an intro. It worked a treat - the results say as such we went from 57 one week with no calmer to 42 with calmer.

We gave the calmer the night before and 2 hours before dressage test. It made pony go like she does at home (ie without the tension) and we didnt look so out of place and i didnt feel mean taking pony in an areana.

I would try it


----------



## charlotte24 (26 July 2009)

Thanks for your posts I think maybe it is worth ago then we will know or not.


----------



## Peanot (26 July 2009)

Hi, I used to use a product called Temparelax by NAF.  This was used to help with her travelling but it also helped her relax in the ring.


----------



## sachak (26 July 2009)

like anything it depends what suits your horse. I know people with TBs and swear by Magic yet Personally I like magnitude but whatever works and unfortuantely its an expensive game of trial and error before you find the one so to speak!


----------



## MegaBeast (26 July 2009)

Trial and Error really.

I tried Magic Instant Calmer on my TBx mare, she's normally good as gold at a comp but gets stage fright - all our dressage sheets come back "lovely horse but tense" etc, I found it wound her up and gave her the fidgets - she would not stand still!  However it improved her jumping no end, she was very onward bound which was lovely so the jury is out on the effectiveness!  Have also got the Carl Hester calmer and OxyShot to try next


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (27 July 2009)

Over the years I've tried a variety of calmers &amp; to be honest I've never found any to work particularly well.


----------



## TPO (27 July 2009)

NAF Magic worked on my gelding but has never touched any of my mares. 

I'm probably way off the mark but I believe most calmers to be magnesium based and a deficiency of magnesium (like when spring grass is coming through) can cause the "excited" behaviour. I had one mare blood tested and she didn't have any deficiencies so this may be why calmer didn't work on her (we'd tried everything but her chestnutty arabness was uncalmable 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

I've not used it (yet) but I've heard really good things about Horse First Relax Me.


----------

